# Calling all Gulf coasters....



## surfinsapo (Aug 26, 2008)

*Here we go again. This one looks like bad news.. Maybe a CAT 5 by land fall..Going to be hard to enjoy the 3 day weekend.. atleast people will have more time to prepare.. *


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2008)

Please heed the warning Sapo!!  If you need somewhere to stay come on up!  Be careful bud!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 26, 2008)

Batten down the hatches and be safe guys!

JB tell Mayor Nagin to use the school buses this time!

Best of luck to all you guys and keep us informed as to how you are doing while the electic is still working.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 26, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Please heed the warning Sapo!!  If you need somewhere to stay come on up!  Be careful bud!



Thanks Larry and company..  We have a ranch inland we can go too if it gets close...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 26, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Batten down the hatches and be safe guys!
> 
> JB tell Mayor Nagin to use the school buses this time!
> 
> Best of luck to all you guys and keep us informed as to how you are doing while the electic is still working.



Nagin is a IDIOT. 

I a big ass Genset to keep the BEER cold & the AC runnin, BR is 40ft above sea level. & over 100 miles from the coast all we get here is wind & rain. 
Here In La rain is a common year round.

Thanks to all 

SS You Better pay attention, You live ON the Coast.........


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 26, 2008)

Be safe all!


----------



## BONE HEADS (Aug 26, 2008)

Be careful everybody, i am heading to get on a cruise ship sunday in port canaveral, i guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 26, 2008)

You guys be safe down there! Good luck.


----------



## Unity (Aug 26, 2008)

Category 5?   Its current Cat 3 status looks scary enough for me. Be safe, guys.

--John


----------



## BONE HEADS (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it a 3 now i thought earlier it was a 1?


----------



## Unity (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh, I was looking at the projection for late in the week. Sorry.   

--John


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 26, 2008)

Shit!!  Here comes $5 gallon gas.  Good luck guys.  It's an election year so expect faster response this time. 

Witt said he wants to put his order in for a 60" plasma for any looters.    :roll: 

Seriously, hope all make it safely to higher ground.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 26, 2008)

No matter what happens just remember...............it's Bush's fault!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I heard that last night from Uncle Teddy at the DNC or was that chants of "Mary Jo, Mary Jo" from the crowd outside.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 26, 2008)

Reminds me of a bumper sticker I say at Lynchburg last year, it went something like:

More people have died in the back seat of Ted Kennedy's car than at the hands of my Colt 45!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 26, 2008)

You all keep the powder dry down there, we're gonna need it come November. Be safe!


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Aug 26, 2008)

What was the other saying...... something about driving a VW she would still be alive?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hang tight boys!


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 26, 2008)

It's okay guys, I just called FEMA.
Hang tight.


----------



## Griff (Aug 26, 2008)

Be safe there guys.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 26, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> It's okay guys, I just called FEMA.
> Hang tight.


that's funny.. We were thinking about how much of a show it might be after it hits.... Politician wise....Monday morning quarterbacks...


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Aug 26, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":9qc7ugkf]Batten down the hatches and be safe guys!
> 
> JB tell Mayor Nagin to use the school buses this time!
> 
> Best of luck to all you guys and keep us informed as to how you are doing while the electic is still working.



Nagin is a IDIOT. 

I a big ass Genset to keep the BEER cold & the AC runnin, BR is 40ft above sea level. & over 100 miles from the coast all we get here is wind & rain. 
Here In La rain is a common year round.

Thanks to all 

SS You Better pay attention, You live ON the Coast.........[/quote:9qc7ugkf]JB you are right about Nagin being a idiot.  But remember Blanco(Governor) was real weak herself.  Remember when Bush called her on Friday night berfore Katrina and she told him she didn't need his help.  She is a dumbass.


----------



## knine (Aug 27, 2008)

JB you are right about Nagin being a idiot. But remember Blanco(Governor) was real weak herself. Remember when Bush called her on Friday night berfore Katrina and she told him she didn't need his help. She is a dumbass.


thats it in a nut shell . 


 Riding the storm out , thats what i will be doing if that monster comes this way .  vet with storms but i live just a bit further away and a bit above sea level now . 

Fay was just a rain event here but this 1 looks like it will pack a punch.


----------



## atruckerswife (Aug 27, 2008)

Stay safe.

Hubby was due to drive down there starting tomorrow but all the loads have been cancelled until further notice.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 27, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> Stay safe.
> 
> Hubby was due to drive down there starting tomorrow but all the loads have been cancelled until further notice.



We have been having a helluva time getting outbound Florida freight covered...and we're at the end of the month!  WAAAAH!!!


----------



## atruckerswife (Aug 27, 2008)

It's just as bad up here Greg, trying to get the freight down your end that they want.

Very frustrating all around.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 28, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> atruckerswife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAAAAH!!! WTF did you loose your passifier BOY


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 28, 2008)

Bought time a new Governor....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/atq5OoKIBkU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/atq5OoKIBkU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 28, 2008)

Man this is crazy.....

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://static.reuters.com/resources/flash/include_video.swf?edition=US&videoId=89687" width="422" height="346"><param name="wmode" value="transparent"><param name="movie" value="http://www.reuters.com/resources/flash/include_video.swf?edition=US&videoId=89687"><embed src="http://www.reuters.com/resources/flash/include_video.swf?edition=US&videoId=89687" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="422" height="346"></embed></object>


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 28, 2008)

Do they loot in Haiti too????   WTF???


----------



## wittdog (Aug 28, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Shit!!  Here comes $5 gallon gas.  Good luck guys.  It's an election year so expect faster response this time.
> 
> Witt said he wants to put his order in for a 60" plasma for any looters.    :roll:
> 
> Seriously, hope all make it safely to higher ground.


Dam I just got a 52 in LCD.....
Good luck SS


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 28, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to axe JB.. He lives closer to the sales...


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 28, 2008)

WTF! I leave Monday for Columbia SC and what do you know. Here comes Fay. 5 minutes after landing lightning struck the airport and shut it down, escalaters stopped, rent car computers stopped, the sky is black, a blond was stuck on the escalater for two hours before she was rescued. Then I drove the 4.5 hours to Apex NC the next day and WTF! Fay is there too. Flooded the place. Left there this morning and got home via Houston and what do you know, it's fricken raining again. Now I got orders to be ready to respond to the new one coming at us. 

You coastal guys better hunker down or go. Leave early cause it will be a MAJOR traffic jam. I'm staying put and cooking something. I'm 110 miles inland. 

The only highlight of the trip was trying to eat at the hotel. There was a knock down drag out fight in the kitchen between the chef and the manager, pots and pans clanging, dishes breaking, loud obscene language, and the chef bout knocked the door to the kitchen down leaving. Ate and drank free after that


----------



## Unity (Aug 28, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> knock down drag out fight in the kitchen between the chef and the manager


Managers gotta learn that a good chef can find a job anywhere. A lot quicker than an out-of-work manager can.  :roll: 

Good luck down there, guys. It's not a friendly looking storm.

--John


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> ronbeaux50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Apparently the chef knows that too.
So, the stuck blonde that was rescued...how was she?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 29, 2008)

Hope everyone's OK... About an hour ago...the scanner went off with a page for 10 different rescue depts asking for volunteers to go down south for relief coverage.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 30, 2008)

I got plenty beer, food & fuel, 
A 20kw main genset & 2 5.5kw backups. 
I'll cover the ordeal FRESH,,, Out da can  
(I'll Video the Mutha ....... storm)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 30, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I got plenty beer, food & fuel,
> A 20kw main genset & 2 5.5kw backups.
> I'll cover the ordeal FRESH,,, Out da can
> (I'll Video the Mutha ....... storm)



JB, if anybody could kick that storms ass, it's you! Good luck down there!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 30, 2008)

*Houston we have a problem   ...Bigtime now...*

We I wake up and Gustov went from 70 mph winds to 120 mph winds.. My Allstate agent burned my ass yesterday and if it hit Corpus I am going to give him a knuckle sandwich. Jackass didn't return my call 3 times.. Oh well.. They are rip offs anyway!!.. Here's the latest paths... Upper Texas coast or S.La aint lookin like the places to live right now.. I hope the white and purple aren't correct....


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Every time I see a map of the Gulf, Cuba gets closer. What the hell is up with that. Hurricanes move islands?
Sapo, tie your insurance guy to your mailbox and let him ride out the storm from there.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 30, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Every time I see a map of the Gulf, Cuba gets closer. What the hell is up with that. Hurricanes move islands?
> Sapo, tie your insurance guy to your mailbox and let him ride out the storm from there.



You see where 80 west & 20 north is? I can't get wind storm once it passed that point.. I don't carry it until I think I need it because it is a rip off... Now I might need it and the Jackass burned me... I'm switchin to the Texas Farmers coop for everything....I'm chillin and Q-in now!!!!


----------



## john a (Aug 30, 2008)

Godo luck y'all. Been there and done that, ain't no fun. Now we got that other SOB heading our way  :x


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 30, 2008)

This one is gonna suck. BR is gonna be on the east side and close enough to get some major wind.

Do you guys use a wind deflector while your cooking? I'm thinking the worst will be dodging street signs and other small missles while I'm trying to bbq.

All joking aside. RUN!!!!!


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 30, 2008)

That's like the Herman cartoon where a guy calls his ins agent asking for all the fire ins he can get before 5 pm  
It is what it is... tighten your chin strap, hunker down and how for the best.
You may see a Cuban blow bye.  
Good luck dude.


----------



## knine (Aug 31, 2008)

here we go , got beer and my grill .


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 31, 2008)

knine said:
			
		

> here we go , got beer and my grill .


Then you are ready!  
 Be safe guys.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 31, 2008)

knine said:
			
		

> here we go , got beer and my grill .



Hang on breaux! It's hammering NO right now.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 1, 2008)

> I'm in S. La for the weather Channel.... There goes JB, Knine, RB, TH and Buffarillo.. Got room for me?


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 1, 2008)

Stay safe!

We have you all in our thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 1, 2008)

WHERES tHE HAT SS?


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 1, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> WHERES tHE HAT SS?


Probably in your yard by now


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like Mr. Gustav was skeered of LSU or something. Been pretty managable here today. I even got power!  

Woke up at 0230 expecting the worse, but no problemo so far.

Here is my labor day cook and some videos.

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d153/ronbeaux/BBQ stuff/bbq 2/?action=view&current=MOV01320.flv











http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d153/ronbeaux/BBQ stuff/bbq 2/?action=view&current=MOV01323.flv

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d153/ronbeaux/BBQ stuff/bbq 2/?action=view&current=MOV01322.flv

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d153/ronbeaux/BBQ stuff/bbq 2/?action=view&current=MOV01325.flv

Got a couple more hours before the roast is done. Looks like mostly a rain event for me this far away from it. 

How you making out JB. You are 14 miles closer than I am.


----------



## knine (Sep 4, 2008)

all is fine here now .


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 4, 2008)

knine said:
			
		

> all is fine here now .


Dats good Brady!!!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I'm still siting here without power except for a generator running a few things. If you have a 2008 Chevy 2500 4x4 check your spare to see if it will drop down. Mine didn't and I spent 21 hours trying to get a flat fixed. I guess I ran over a house or something in the road???

At one point I was stranded for 4.5 hours in a parking lot waiting for someone to bring me a spare tire so I could get back to search and rescue. But they got delayed as well cause their spare wouldn't come off either!!!!

Spent extra attention to keeping the Blackberry from getting wet in the 15+ inches of rain but when I set it on the kitchen counter of the camper the roof leaked on it all night while I was trying to sleep and slap mosquitos at the same time.

All in all I came out pretty good except for the 1.5 billion limbs in my yard and pool. No damage to my house from the 95mph gusts of wind though so that's good. I did manage a few cooks in the evening hours when I could make it back home but I only took a couple of pics

pizza






bbq shrimp and burgers





Couple video links of me thinking it ain't too bad

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d153/ronbeaux/BBQ stuff/bbq 2/?action=view&current=MOV01329.flv

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d153/ronbeaux/BBQ stuff/bbq 2/?action=view&current=MOV01332.flv

There is an army of linemen on my street today so I may get power tonight. Still working out of the EOC each morning until further notice so cooking this weekend is iffy.

Mrs RB and and the teen cleaned the yard while I've been out and had cold beer waiting on me when I got home each day!!!! 

No gas around here for the last three days so i had to travel 55 miles to the EOC to get some from a tanker each day to keep the generator running, which was also provided by the company.

I'm just about getting used to the routine of generator management and they are going to turn the power back on??? Oh well. The lack of noise will be pleasent sleeping.

750,000 people without power here. Worst event in Entergy history for this area. Getting your power back is not political as some would say cause the Mayor lives right down the street and he sweats too. When my Entergy working neighbor went and got a generator I knew it was bad.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 5, 2008)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s35.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid35.photobucket.com/albums/d153/ronbeaux/BBQ stuff/bbq 2/MOV01332.flv"></embed>





> In this video RB, what is that white material across the street? The neighbors patio cover?


----------



## knine (Sep 5, 2008)

the Line men , PD , FD and the serving public are the heroes most of the time but after a stuff like this they are life savers .


from my family to all public service people all over the USA,


THANKS!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 6, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s35.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid35.photobucket.com/albums/d153/ronbeaux/BBQ stuff/bbq 2/MOV01332.flv"></embed>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. That's his patio cover. I watched it first blow onto the top of his roof, then the wind caught it again and shreaded it up.


----------

